# Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!



## Dok (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder und Gäste von Anglerboard.de,
einige von euch werden sicher schon mitbekommen haben das sich im Hintergrund von Anglerboard.de in den letzten Wochen eine Menge tut. Den Anfang der Neuerungen hat der neue Chat gemacht, der auch schon seine Anhänger gefunden hat. Im Abschluß wird Anglerboard.de auf einem neuen Server und mit einem neuen Design da stehen. Leider zwingt uns gerade der Chat einen Schritt vorzuziehen der eigentlich erst für Anfang-Mitte 2005 angedacht war. Wenn alles wie geplant verläuft werden wir noch in diesem Jahr einen Server- und Providerwechsel durchführen. 
An dieser Stelle sei erwähnt das wir nicht aus Unzufriedenheit den Provider wechseln, ganz im Gegenteil! Wir haben keinen Grund uns über unseren jetzigen Provider (1und1, Puretec) zu beschweren. Nur leider bietet Puretec keine Server an die die notwendige Leistung liefern kann die wir inzwischen benötigen. Unser neuer Provider wurde uns von Puretec empfohlen.
Gerade aber der Providerwechsel ist es, den wir alle zu spüren bekommen werden. In den folgenden Zeilen möchte ich euch über die Eckdaten des Ablaufes informieren.

Für die Zeit des Umzuges, werden immer wieder einzelne Teile unseres Webangebotes vorübergehend nicht richtig arbeiten bzw. erreichbar sein. Auch werden Zeitwiese ganze Domainen nicht vorhanden sein. 
*Das betrifft auch die Domain anglerboard.de und alle Email-Adressen der Domain!!!*
Es sollte aber während der gesamten Umzugszeit die Domain www.anglerboard.com erreichbar sein, da diese Domain schon in den nächsten Stunden umziehen wird.

Wir werden unsere einzelnen Schritte immer kurz vorher bekannt geben, leider ist bei einen Projekt dieser Größe nicht möglich einen 100% Ablaufplan in Stein zu meißeln. Daher versuche ich das erst gar nicht. Denn neben dem Projekt Anglerboard.de müssen noch ein paar andere Seiten und Projekte umziehen die auch von MLIT betreut werden.

*Für alle die FTP-Zugänge und Emailadressen bei uns haben heißt das dass sie in der nächsten Zeit neue Zugangsdaten bekommen werden.*

Ich bitte schon vorab die kommenden unannehmlich zu Entschuldigen.

Noch eine Bitte!
Bitte sieht während der einzelnen Umstellungsmaßnahmen von Fehlermeldungen an den Support ab, wir werden euch immer mitteilen wenn einzelne Arbeiten abgeschlossen und uns noch auftretende Fehler zu melden sind.
Das soll heißen:
Wenn wir schreiben, wir stellen jetzt den Chat um.....
Benötigen wir keine Mails die uns darauf hinwiesen das der Chat nicht erreichbar ist. 


In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen frohe Festtage!

Gruß
Martin Lahme (Dok)

PS: In dieser Zeit werden sich häufiger die Cookies ändern, so das Ihr euch wohl öfter neu einloggen müsst.


----------



## sundfisher (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Viel Erfolg beim Umzug


----------



## Fischli_ (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Oh was für ein Aufwand die DB muss bestimmt riesig sein. Najo ich drücke euch die Daumen das der Umzug reibungslos verläuft.

 gruß fischli


----------



## das_angel_eumel (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Braucht Ihr noch Leute, die Euch beim Schleppen helfen?!:q :q


----------



## Reisender (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Das ein CD wechsel so schwierig ist wuste ich nicht. bin ja auch leihe in solchen sachen.:q :q :q :q 

also dann mal los mit dem umzug.#h #h #h  

und danke für das bisherige board.#6 #6 #6


----------



## Fairlay (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Hals und Beinbruch


----------



## atair (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Viel Glück !!!


----------



## ollidi (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Viel Glück Martin. :m

Das werdet Ihr auch wuppen. Bisher habt Ihr schon so viel geschafft, daß Ihr ja schon Routine haben müsstet. Ich weiß... es gibt in der IT keine Routine. :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Martin viel Glück beim "Umzug" !


----------



## Rosi (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Hallo Doc, das Board ist eine große Bereicherung. Ich wünsche Euch viel Glück beim Umzug und einen fleißigen Weinachtsmann, der die Literaturwünsche alle erfüllt.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Ich hoffe das Board übersteht das gut!!!


----------



## JonasH (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Viel Glück aber ich denke das packst du schon alles!!!

Nciht vergessen die KArtons zu beschriften sonst stehen die sachen fürs Schlafzimmer im Büro *grins*


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Wünsch Euch viel Erfolg. Wir sind ab 27.12. in einem neuem SAP-Programm (VIVA)????? 
Hoffe die Bescherung wird nicht allzu schlimm.


----------



## Der Troll (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Viel Erfolg und Glück das so ein Umzug schnell und ohne Probleme klappt.
Frohe Festtage euch allen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Viel Glück beim Umzug!#6


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Macht bloss nichts kaputt !


----------



## camper63 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Viel Glück beim Umzug und Frohe Weihnachten!!! #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großer Umzug der Anglerboard.de – Seiten!!!*

Hallo ihr Häuptlinge unter den Indianern. 
Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg beim Umzug. Und Dank an eure bisherige Leistung!!!


----------

